# Tilray (TLRY)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This weed company based in Nanaimo BC made headlines as its US-traded stock went absolutely berserk today. At one point it nearly doubled in price, but due to sharp movements, was halted 5 times due to volatility. In one day!

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...t-following-ceo-s-cnbc-interview?srnd=premium

Just insanity


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

They are a large producer, but the valuation doesn't make sense. Canopy is much, much bigger, with a $5B cash injection, and is now a smaller company. Since Canopy also trades on the New York Stock Exchange, this isn't really a question of Tilray being the only option for US investors. It's simple momentum investing - the ugly side. They have to do something to fill the valuation gap.


----------



## Chompers (Sep 7, 2017)

Low Share float driven by hype, not surprised. Few traders I know shorted the living hell out of this and made a TON of money.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

It is very notable that they succeeded in importing medical cannabis from Canada for a medical trial in the US. That bodes well for a future expansion into the US by many companies, when they inevitably go legal. (~60% of Americans want cannabis legal - a % which is steadily rising every year).

On a apples-to-apples comparison with Canopy, it seems to me like Tilray should be worth maybe $50 a share or so, say 40-50% of Canopy's valuation. Clearly $300 a share is ludicrious. $100 a share maybe less so.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Down 50% today!

Wow, that's volatile. Is this the aftermath of a short squeeze or something?


----------



## badfish (Dec 17, 2018)

It’s a popular WSB stock for what its worth. All those that seem to get attention there go on crazy and unpredictable runs.


----------



## robertsclak (Feb 22, 2021)

badfish said:


> It’s a popular WSB stock for what its worth. All those that seem to get attention there go on crazy and unpredictable runs.





badfish said:


> It’s a popular WSB stock for what its worth. All those that seem to get attention there go on crazy and unpredictable runs.


Very volatile sector, could this be the bottom?? If so which is the one with best future prospects.I realize it is early days,aurora doesn't look bad to me.All thoughts given respectful consideration.Thanks to all.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

robertsclak said:


> Very volatile sector, could this be the bottom?? If so which is the one with best future prospects.I realize it is early days,aurora doesn't look bad to me.All thoughts given respectful consideration.Thanks to all.


If you want to bet on the sector, I think HMMJ is the way to go.

The stocks are so insanely volatile and unpredictable that I can't imagine speculating on individual names. You might want to see this thread:









Marijuana ETF - HMMJ


This Horizons ETF (HMMJ) launched yesterday and is the first marijuana ETF in the world! It holds mostly Canadian marijuana related stocks, capped at 10% each. Thoughts? The fact it's a new sector is intriguing, I'll admit, though all the stocks in it are very high risk. I'm tempted to buy 100...




www.canadianmoneyforum.com


----------



## robertsclak (Feb 22, 2021)

james4beach said:


> If you want to bet on the sector, I think HMMJ is the way to go.
> 
> The stocks are so insanely volatile and unpredictable that I can't imagine speculating on individual names. You might want to see this thread:
> 
> ...


After spending more time on these I am thinking there will be maybe 3 strong survivors, the rest will struggle to survive.I am 6 months too early for this sector.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I am speculating on HMUS myself, as I feel like the US market is where we were 5 years ago.


----------

